

Amazon.com is down - veneratio
http://www.amazon.com

======
gringofyx
Uh oh
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.com)

~~~
veneratio
Pretty ugly.

------
konceptz
S3 bucket URL bucket access seems to be working. Just signed a certificate and
downloaded a file.

Also, some twitter posts are saying it's down globally.

~~~
konceptz
[http://cloudmonitor.ca.com/en/ping.php?vtt=1376939371&vargho...](http://cloudmonitor.ca.com/en/ping.php?vtt=1376939371&varghost=amazon.com&vhost=_&vaction=ping&ping=start)

------
mudit31
Their AWS Management Console seems to be down as well.

[http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
ergest
My coworker calculated a rough estimate of $76K/minute loss in revenue,
assuming a $60b annual revenue and a third of it from the amazon.com website.

------
kt9
aws seems to be up and working fine:
[http://status.aws.amazon.com](http://status.aws.amazon.com)

~~~
goeric
It's not, we're having issues with one of our EC2 instances. Very unnerving
that their AWS Service Health Dashboard isn't reporting any problems.

------
rabidonrails
I can log into the console again (2:36 CST)

------
jnankin
SES is back for me and working

------
ergest
Looks like a botched release

